# abbreviations during texting



## jospalato

Hello friends, can you please help me with the abbreviations you use during texting?

If there is already post about that, I am sorry because I tried to find it and I can't.

I understand that:
- db is 'di ba (isn't it?, right?)
- kc is kasi (because)
- q is ako (i, me)
- cge is sige (ok, till next time...)

What about:
- L. Q
- skin
- ksm
- p

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Alakdan

jospalato said:


> Hello friends, can you please help me with the abbreviations you use during texting?
> 
> If there is already post about that, I am sorry because I tried to find it and I can't.
> 
> I understand that:
> - db is 'di ba (isn't it?, right?)
> - kc is kasi (because)
> - q is ako (i, me)
> - cge is sige (ok, till next time...) (can also mean "go ahead")
> 
> What about:
> - L. Q - provide the full sentence, I'm also not sure
> - skin - "sakin" - my/mine
> - ksm - could be "kasama" - included, accompany
> - p - "pa" could be used as "yet" ex. hindi pa - not yet.  Depends on how it is used.  Other possible use: Kasama pa ba siya?  Is he/she still included?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


 
The spelling is based on phonetics.  "Kung anong bigkas ay siya rin sulat"
"It is spelled the way it is spoken".

A lot of Filipinos text/chat/email using shortcuts to save time.  This results in some confusion for most of us who still prefer to write properly.  Plus, grammar and spelling skills suffer because of this.  You may also notice that Filipinos tend to use a lot of English words instead of the Filipino equivalent.

Ex.

Ask ko lang kung puwede ka mag-dinner sa house?

Which could be written as

Ask k lng kng pwde k mag dner sa haus?

In English

I would like to know if you can have dinner at my house?

In proper Filipino.

Tanung ko lang kung maari kang mag-hapunan sa bahay?

I think the word "puwede" is borrowed from Spanish.


----------



## jospalato

Yes, you are right. The word "puwede" is borrowed from the Spanish "puede". (I speak Spanish.)  Like: caballo, guapo...

This inproper abbriviated Tanglish makes me crazy while trying to learn Tagalog. Because I usually read "k lng kng pwde k...".


----------



## sai611

jospalato said:


> Yes, you are right. The word "puwede" is borrowed from the Spanish "puede". (I speak Spanish.) Like: caballo, guapo...
> 
> This inproper abbriviated Tanglish makes me crazy while trying to learn Tagalog. Because I usually read "k lng kng pwde k...".


 

Yap it is a borrowed word jospalato..Es bueno! aprendizaje tagalog es la diversión..saludos!


----------



## Rhime

jospalato said:


> What about:
> - L. Q
> - skin
> - ksm
> - p


 
L.Q = I can't be too sure about this, but I think LQ means "love quarrel". The letter q is often used in place of _ko,_ so I'm not sure if the texter meant something else.

skin = "sa akin". Usually translated as "to me".

ksm = "kasama". Could mean "companion", or a verb for "to be (in company) with".

p = "pa". Which is quite hard to translate, as it has multiple meanings, but I think it is most used as "yet" or "still".

k lng kng pwde k... = "okay lang kung puwede ka..." Which is really crazy, coz in this case "k" could be either "okay" or "ka", and "kng" could be "kung" or "kang". I think this would be "is it okay if you could..."


And yeah, this lazy Taglish drives even native speakers like me crazy. It's practically a language of its own. Filipino does not have much of a literature, unlike English or French or other European languages, and is mostly used only in everyday life (even at school, English is supposed to be the medium of instruction) so people generally ignore any formal grammar and spelling rules it may have. Plus, we like putting in words from other languages, from Spanish and Chinese and English and who-knows-where, which just adds to the confusion.


----------

